# JTextArea Problem und Debugger



## IcemanX (11. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

hätte gleich zwei Probleme:

- gibt es eine Möglichkeit wei bei C++ zu prüfen ob die Application aus der IDE gestartet worden ist, in meinem Fall NetBeans 6, bei C++ geht das mit der Funktion "IsDebuggerPresent"

- wenn ich eine JTextArea die auf einem JScrollPane liegt mit "setVisible(false)" verstecke habe ich das Problem das diese mit "setVisible(true)" nicht mehr sichtbar wird.
Diesen Effekt habe ich aber nur wenn ich das "setVisible(false)" direkt nach  "initComponents();" mache, wenn ich über einen Button das JScrollPane verstecke bekomm ich es auch wieder sichtbar, komisch fine ich das ich diese Problem bei anderen Komponenten noch nicht hatte.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## André Uhres (12. Mrz 2008)

1. Ein kleiner Trick: in den Project Properties könnte man über die VM Option *-ea* den "Debugging Mode" steuern, wenn man den "Debugging Code" auf folgende Art programmiert:

```
boolean debug = false;
assert debug = true;
if (debug) {
    System.out.println("debug");
}
```
Nur wenn *-ea* gesetzt ist, wird "System.out.println("debug");" ausgeführt.

2. Pack die Anweisung "setVisible(false)" direkt nach "initComponents();" in ein SwingUtilities.invokeLater Konstrukt:

```
SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
    public void run() {
        jScrollPane1.setVisible(false);
    }
});
```


----------



## Guest (12. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

vielen vielen Danke erst mal, das mit "invokeLater" klappt bei mir nicht so ganz, erschlage das wieder sichtbar machen nun mit einem "getFrame().pack()" nicht ganz schick, aber geht.

Das mit der VM Option -ea ist echt genau was ich gesucht habe!

Lg
Richie


----------

